# EA Decisions from LMU or Emerson? BFA



## nightmonkey616 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I applied for the film production/media arts production at LMU and Emerson early action. Wondering if any of you have heard back from these schools, or know when the decisions are released.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 10, 2021)

nightmonkey616 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I applied for the film production/media arts production at LMU and Emerson early action. Wondering if any of you have heard back from these schools, or know when the decisions are released.


Here are our current application statistics for those programs for undergraduate. (The linked data does have some decision date info) We'd love to have more applications in our database so the data is improved for coming years. 


LMU School of Film and Television (BFA) Acceptance Rate






67%

Admitted
8   out of   12   Admitted



33%

*Not Admitted*
4   out of   12   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Emerson College (BA/BFA) Acceptance Rate






100%

Admitted
6   out of   6   Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Pippy (Dec 12, 2021)

nightmonkey616 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I applied for the film production/media arts production at LMU and Emerson early action. Wondering if any of you have heard back from these schools, or know when the decisions are released.


LMU released ED before Thanksgiving. People are predicting film production decisions for LMU EA by 12/17. I’ve read 12/15 for Emerson but it’s not official.


----------



## NTG (Dec 13, 2021)

I believe Emerson is 12/14 starting at 1pm ET.


----------



## nightmonkey616 (Dec 14, 2021)

Pippy said:


> LMU released ED before Thanksgiving. People are predicting film production decisions for LMU EA by 12/17. I’ve read 12/15 for Emerson but it’s not official.


Thank you for this info!


----------



## nightmonkey616 (Dec 14, 2021)

NTG said:


> I believe Emerson is 12/14 starting at 1pm ET.


Thanks for the help


----------

